# Any Las Vegas Cons?



## SoundwaveKun (May 6, 2016)

Wow a thing I've noticed is even though Las Vegas seems like it would be one of the top con locations just based on the fact that there's a lot of places to hold it and a popular tourist spot, there's very little cons in general here.

Anyone know of any FurCons in Vegas? I know of a couple anime/comic cons but nothing exclusively furry. I've searched and searched but haven't seen to find any. I know there's BLFC in Reno, but that's a little bit of a trip and I'd have to pay for travel and hotel, so expensive.


----------



## TheMintyBun (May 6, 2016)

Not that I remember, at least nothing that was posted on LV Furs (when it was a thing) , ive been in TN the last few years so my knowledge is a bit outdated.


----------



## x_eleven (May 10, 2016)

PAFCON

In all seriousness, Vegas really isn't so furcon friendly. You wouldn't be allowed in any casino in a full fursuit. While attending Anthrohio, I went to the Hollywood wearing my fursuit, but without the head or hand-paws. Otherwise, they won't let you in, and you can't have hand-paws either since they'll suspect you of holding out cards. (Besides, it would be damn difficult got you to look without flashing to the other players.)


----------



## TheMintyBun (May 11, 2016)

x_eleven said:


> PAFCON
> 
> In all seriousness, Vegas really isn't so furcon friendly. You wouldn't be allowed in any casino in a full fursuit. While attending Anthrohio, I went to the Hollywood wearing my fursuit, but without the head or hand-paws. Otherwise, they won't let you in, and you can't have hand-paws either since they'll suspect you of holding out cards. (Besides, it would be damn difficult got you to look without flashing to the other players.)


I thought pafcon was some BS a particular show made up lol


----------

